# Cattleya f.k.a. walkeriana fma. alba 'Pendentive' AM/AOS



## Guldal (May 2, 2020)

I just bought this plant under its former name - with 3 lovely flowers and a nice flowery scent, rosey with a hint of lemon.
I've read that 'Pendentive' now by many are condidered C. x dolosa (loddigesii x walkeriana). I wonder whether my newbie even is a more complex hybrid? 
Whatever its true identity: I like it!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 2, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 2, 2020)

these are so 'messed up' you/we will never know the try identity until they are DNA tested (if the species can be told apart)


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 2, 2020)

Such huge flower a relative to the plant! Most impressive.


----------



## abax (May 2, 2020)

This Catt. is always impressive whatever it's called.
Now you'll have to repot when the blooms are gone.
Na na nah nah! And don't take is beauty to your
office.


----------



## Guldal (May 3, 2020)

abax said:


> ...you'll have to repot when the blooms are gone.
> Na na nah nah! And don't take is beauty to your
> office.



It's already in my office! I will enjoy this flowering as long as I can - and then look forward to repot it (an activity I quite enjoy - I find it relaxing and a nice way to get more in touch - in a rather litterate meaning - with the plants!)


----------



## My Green Pets (May 4, 2020)

very pretty, hope it smells nice too


----------



## abax (May 4, 2020)

I enjoy repotting as well. I don't like cleaning up the mess I make
in my greenhouse.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 4, 2020)

abax said:


> I enjoy repotting as well. I don't like cleaning up the mess I make
> in my greenhouse.


Both you and Jens are welcome here to repot my cattleyas lol.


----------



## abax (May 4, 2020)

I'll repot and you clean up the mess I make. ;>)


----------



## Ozpaph (May 5, 2020)

i find repotting very therapeutic - but not after 5 days when my fingers are cut and bruised!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 5, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> i find repotting very therapeutic - but not after 5 days when my fingers are cut and bruised!


Non-latex nitrile (un-powdered) black gloves work really well! Easy delivery to your door from Amazon lol. Your hands will love you for it.


----------



## Guldal (May 5, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> i find repotting very therapeutic - but not after 5 days when my fingers are cut and bruised!



My immediate thought was 'somebody has too many plants'...but then it slowly dawned upon me: thank God for my inorganic growth medium! (my plants only need repotting, when I get them, when they grow out of their pots, or sometimes when something has gone wrong and I try to save them by transferring them to a smaller pot, than before. This of course, when I flush the media thouroghly ca. once every month)


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 5, 2020)

abax said:


> I'll repot and you clean up the mess I make. ;>)


Deal!!!


----------



## Phaladdict (May 6, 2020)

Guldal said:


> It's already in my office! I will enjoy this flowering as long as I can - and then look forward to repot it (an activity I quite enjoy - I find it relaxing and a nice way to get more in touch - in a rather litterate meaning - with the plants!)


I agree with you with repotting everything but cattleya, cattleya can be a pain to repot: roots clinging everywhere, broken pots, roots on neighbor pots or attached to benches and all, very nice pendentive!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 13, 2020)

one can never have too many plants!


----------



## KateL (May 13, 2020)

Gorgeous!


----------



## GuRu (May 14, 2020)

Lovely flowers and well grown plant. As to the name of the plant maybe you've heard of Walter Richter the great German gardener, orchid breeder and book author. I had the luck to know him in personal. He once said analogously....The most important thing is if you own and like a plant....to grow it well. Many want to write a name on the tag too, that's normal but not the most importat thing. Names are man made and are changing sometimes. Nature doesn't know names........ Maybe that's a bit of consolation.


----------



## Phred (May 14, 2020)

Am I correct that I heard ‘Pendentive’ was the result of an ‘Orchidglade’ selfing?


----------



## Stone (May 15, 2020)

Phred said:


> Am I correct that I heard ‘Pendentive’ was the result of an ‘Orchidglade’ selfing?


Yes I think so. And I'm pretty sure I read Orchidglade was collected from the wild. Which makes Pendentive pretty much a natural plant as well.
There has been some work done but nothing concrete yet. Selfings of Pendentive don't seem to show much variation. I wonder if Orchidglade was a loddigessii x walkeriana x walkeriana?
https://www.researchgate.net/public...ved_Cattleya_walkeriana_Gardner_famous_clones


----------



## Phred (May 15, 2020)

Stone said:


> Yes I think so. And I'm pretty sure I read Orchidglade was collected from the wild. Which makes Pendentive pretty much a natural plant as well.
> There has been some work done but nothing concrete yet. Selfings of Pendentive don't seem to show much variation. I wonder if Orchidglade was a loddigessii x walkeriana x walkeriana?
> https://www.researchgate.net/public...ved_Cattleya_walkeriana_Gardner_famous_clones


I’ve read that paper and others. I’d like to find a piece of Orchidglade. I have a piece of Pendentive and a couple mericlones of it. I made a cross with it the last time it bloomed and the pod is a couple months away from sending it to the lab.


----------



## Stone (May 15, 2020)

I crossed Pendentive with walk coerulea a few years back. This was the result....


----------



## Phred (May 15, 2020)

Stone said:


> I crossed Pendentive with walk coerulea a few years back. This was the result....


That’s a beauty... I crossed mine to ‘SVO Passion’


----------



## setaylien (May 16, 2020)

Very nice. Worthy of an award, too.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 16, 2020)

This is one of my favorites, regardless of its genetic disposition. Mike, that is a lovely cross. Do you find it more robust than pure forms?


----------



## Stone (May 16, 2020)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> This is one of my favorites, regardless of its genetic disposition. Mike, that is a lovely cross. Do you find it more robust than pure forms?


No pretty much the same. The annoying thing about them is the way they walk out of the pot so quickly. The best way is probably a large vertically hung log and mount them right at the bottom.
Other than that, walkeriana is such a great plant.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 17, 2020)

Stone said:


> No pretty much the same. The annoying thing about them is the way they walk out of the pot so quickly. The best way is probably a large vertically hung log and mount them right at the bottom.
> Other than that, walkeriana is such a great plant.


That’s so true. I’ve seen pics of walkeriana GH’s in Brazil on logs and they climb up, blooming like no tomorrow. But then I’ve also seen pics on pan clay pots doing well. 

Nice outcomes as a parent. Wonder what would happened if bred onto another white with pink margins (picotee) and semi albas.


----------



## Guldal (May 20, 2020)

Phred said:


> I have a piece of Pendentive and a couple mericlones of it



Thank you for the photos of your plant, Phred - due to the likeness, I think, my mind can rest quite at ease about the identity of my plant!
Kind regards, Jens


----------

